# Rufus is in need of a home (posting this for a friend) *PIC*



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

My friend had a cat Rufus and was going to give him up. Well, remember my old post about it? The update was that they were keeping him. Here is the old post.



> Bio:
> Quote:
> Maine **** cross, name is rufus, 1 year old, no med condiations but is neutered d up to date on all shotsanhe is very sweet and social although he plays rough and he loves dogs and out cat is bird friendly
> They are in New Mexico. Their email is: *Taken out for privacy*
> ...


 Well, he's recently attacking their birds (impossible to seperate since they have 20) so they're getting rid of him. They don't know what has gotten into him but they want to give him up.  

Here's a little description:



> Rufus is a 1 yr old male, part maine ****, part black tabby. He is all grey with green eyes and a large size. He has been altered. He is a friendly cat and likes to be in the same room with him family, is very playful, but sometimes plays a little rough. He is used to being bathed and brushed and getting his nails clipped. I wont adopt to a smoking household


If you want the owner's email, please PM me for that so their email isn't in the open for people to view.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

UPDATE! Rufus got adopted to a wonderful older couple. He is very happy. So, everything worked out.


----------

